# questions in regards to stabilizers for traveling



## AAPhotog (May 20, 2018)

I will be doing some traveling with my 5d Mark IV. I'm looking for members opinions in regards to ways to stabalize my shots

1. What is a good quality tripod to purchase that won't break the bank, but is sturdy that I can purchase and pack in my suitcase for traveling. Had a cheap $20 tripod but of course it was a piece of garbage that was not sturdy enough

2. what does everyone suggest as something to put my camera on that would give me sturdier shots when it comes to shooting handheld video? Seems as though many use gorilla pods, is this considered the best piece of gear for the job? I'm pretty much only going to have my 5d Mark IV and a Rode VideoMic Pro attached to it.

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated


----------



## DJL329 (May 22, 2018)

I also have the 5D mark IV and needed to purchase a travel-sized tripod last year. I have a nice carbon fiber tripod (1.9 lbs), but at 20" its folded length was too long to pack. The biggest lenses I was took were the EF 16-35 f/4L IS and EF 200mm f/2.8L II.

I finally selected this Oben model when they had it on sale for $120. It comes with an Arca-compatible ball head, has a capacity of 20 lbs, max height of 61.7" and a folded length of 15.2". I also purchased an optional Oben shoulder strap that fits this model so you can carry the tripod over your shoulder without the bag.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1086004-REG/oben_at_3565_bc_217t_at_3565_folding_5_section_aluminum.html


Here is a link to B&H's tripod page, filtered for 4 and 5 star-reviewed tripods, with folded lengths no more than 16" and no more than $200. You should be able to find something to fit your budget/length/strength/height/weight requirements.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?ci=2635&fct=fct_customer_rating%7C1_5_stars%2Bfct_customer_rating%7C2_4_stars%2Bfct_folded-length_4144%7C15-16in%2Bfct_folded-length_4144%7C9-12in%2Bfct_folded-length_4144%7C13-14in&N=4075788742&mnp=&mxp=200


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi AAPhotog! 

When I was looking for a travel tripod for my 5D3 the most important factor was a compact packing size together with usable working size affordable money. 

I ended up with a Velbon Ultra Luxi for less than 130,- Euro including a three way head. 
This is no longer available but it was strong enough for 5D3 with an average lens. 
With a 100-400 it got a little bit shaky.

There are successors in the "Ultra" series with similar prices:
http://www.velbon.biz/product/ultra.html

And if you want something more robust for more money you can get some "Ultra TR" series:
http://www.velbon.biz/product/ultra-tr.html

Concerning you second question:
I don't do much video but I also have a Gorillapod. Might work. 
I prefer its flexibility for mounting the cam anywhere you like.
And if you consider the Velbon tripods please note that you can remove the center column.
Maybe you can use that for your purposes.


----------



## Mikehit (Jun 4, 2018)

I have the Velbon Ultra Rexi L - packs to 13" without the head which means it fits in the cabin baggage and as a bonus opens to taller than my Manfrotto 190XProB and is more sturdy. My only niggle with it is that it has twist-lock and not levers but that is personal preference.


----------

